# What should I do with my fish what has a large hole in it's



## sunan (Apr 8, 2010)

My fish cut itself on a decoration in it's tank and now the other fish have started attacking it and eating it. There is now a half inch hole in it's side. I have seperated it and put it into an isolated tank but I am not quite sure what to do now? Is there anything that I can get to help the fish recover? Can I ever put it back with the other fish? Cheap Ralph Lauren Polo
Ralph Lauren Polo Outlet

It is a Shubunkin fish.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

About all you can do is buy some Metafin or Metafix. It's antibacterial and promotes healing. They have it at Walmart. Follow the directions on the bottle.


----------

